# Keyboard Unresponsive (Incomplete OS Install)



## twoeyesinajar (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a Powerbook G4 1.5Ghz with a gig of ram, and a few months ago weird things started happening. Finder would automatically relaunch whenever I tried to rename a file, move anything to the Trash, or click anywhere on the Desktop. In addition, Safari would shut down whenever I opened it. 

I decided to reinstall Mac OS X (Panther), but did the lazy man's version and kept all my files (didn't uninstall everything first). It reinstalled successfully, but now Software Update didn't work. I had to manually download the files for the Mac OS Update and Quicktime off the Apple website. Software Update still didn't work, but at least I could use most of my programs (Safari was still bugged). 

Last night, however, the computer started locking up for a few minutes at a time every few seconds. I did a few cold restarts, and it was still happening. I tried to reinstall the OS again, but it would either "lock up" or make a weird humming sound and go really slow at times. A few gentle taps and it would work again.

Once the reinstall was finished I logged in and started the Update to 10.3.9. It completely froze part way through, and had to manually shut it down. When it started back up, the keyboard and touch pad were unresponsive (but my Wireless Apple mouse worked). I couldn't type in my password to log in, and when I clicked Log In anyway - which normally gave me an error about my password being wrong, since nothing was entered - it opened up the console. 

Any way to fix this?


----------

